# Celebrities Toting Their Longchamps



## JennyErin

As it is officially now a sub forum, time to add a classic sub forum thread! Post pics of celebs carrying their Longchamps!


----------



## JennyErin

Rachel McAdams









Amy Adams








Katie Holmes


----------



## JennyErin

Nina Dobrev








Whitney Port


----------



## JennyErin

Pippa Middleton








Kate Middleton














Elle Fanning








Kate Moss


----------



## JennyErin

Lisa Snowdon








More Kate Middleton














Alexa Chung








Zoe Saldana


----------



## JennyErin

Kate Winslet








Kate Moss




















Rooney Mara


----------



## piperhallie

Great thread! Love Alexa Chung's crossbody.


----------



## piperhallie

Here is the korean celeb Oh Yeon Seo (the new face of the LM Cuir)


----------



## piperhallie

and a few more


----------



## bunnycat

Great thread! Love it!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Josh Duhamel


----------



## seton

selma blair


----------



## seton

miley cyrus


----------



## dianagrace

Queen Maxima of the Netherlands


----------



## seton

dianagrace said:


> Queen Maxima of the Netherlands



j'adore!


----------



## seton

emmy rossum


----------



## Purseaholic6

dianagrace said:


> Queen Maxima of the Netherlands
> 
> media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/8d/38/33/8d38337ed99ec35e50358d99ec1f9582.jpg




is this color slate?


----------



## seton

Purseaholic6 said:


> is this color slate?




looks like it


----------



## seton

Beyonce carrying her 1911
Scene from Gossip Girl


----------



## seton

JLo


----------



## seton

Rita Ora loves her LE 1624s


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Rita Ora loves her LE 1624s


Thanks for sharing!!!  I love all the Jeremy Scott Travel bags!


----------



## gyugu

LM Cuir looks so prettty


----------



## pandorabox

JennyErin said:


> Kate Winslet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Moss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rooney Mara




What bag is Kate W carrying?


----------



## seton

pandorabox said:


> What bag is Kate W carrying?



Gloucester

http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/kate-moss-longchamp/handbag-1225153?sku=20627


----------



## pandorabox

seton said:


> Gloucester
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/handbags/kate-moss-longchamp/handbag-1225153?sku=20627


Oh thanks!


----------



## seton

*Rosie Huntington-Whiteley*


----------



## seton

x factor winner alexandra burke


----------



## seton

january jones


----------



## seton

model martha hunt


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> model martha hunt


Thanks again Seton for sharing!  I love the Jeremy Scott Zodiac Duffle!


----------



## seton

kate bosworth carrying Exotic Patch


----------



## seton

selma blair


----------



## seton

Queen Sofia of Spain


----------



## seton

more Kate

Faye Wong


----------



## seton

Princess Letizia of Spain w/ foulonne


----------



## Chanticleer

&#128077;&#128092;


----------



## seton

the many LCs of Jessica Alba


----------



## Hoya94

Love that Queen Letizia and Queen Sofia of Spain wear Longchamp as does the Duchess of Cambridge and Queen Maxima.  Very cool! &#9786;.


----------



## Stansy

^ couldn't agree more!


----------



## Chanticleer

^ Same here!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Love this thread!


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> more Kate
> 
> Faye Wong




Is Kate's bag the small chocolate le pliage?


----------



## klatte

Hoya94 said:


> Is Kate's bag the small chocolate le pliage?




Yes


----------



## mills

I am loving this thread too, In fact I just re read it again. Thanks for all the pics seton.


----------



## seton

emmy rossum


----------



## seton

cindy crawford


----------



## seton

monica bellucci


----------



## SofiaC

Can't get enough of this thread.. more eye candy pls, Seton.


----------



## seton

THE Jeremy Scott


----------



## seton

olivia palermo


----------



## dreva

Love the white heritage &#128155;
Kendal Jenner


----------



## dreva

More heritage
Katie Holmes


----------



## dreva

Heritage yay

Alessandra ambrosio


----------



## dreva

Eva Mendez
Balzane perforated crossbody


----------



## JenW

Can we make this thread sticky?


----------



## seton

JenW said:


> Can we make this thread sticky?



you need to contact the mod* Swanky Mama of Three* about that


----------



## JenW

Thank you!


----------



## seton

alicia keys in her music vid


----------



## seton

gillian anderson
EastEnders actress Natalie Cassidy

credit: daily mail


----------



## MMaiko

These are GREAT pictures, thank you for sharing.  I'm really liking the Heritage.


----------



## seton

alexa chung

elle uk/ inf


----------



## seton

emma roberts

credit: JJ


----------



## seton

anne hathaway


----------



## seton

anna paquin - 3D

nina dobrev - gatsby


----------



## seton

eva mendes


----------



## seton

elizabeth rohm - roseau box clutch

rachel bilson - legende clutch


----------



## seton

teresa palmer


----------



## seton

katherine heigl - foulonne luggage


----------



## seton

blake lively


----------



## seton

queen maxima


----------



## tflowers921

I love these Seton, thanks for posting!


----------



## seton

reality star ash pollard


----------



## seton

queen sofia


----------



## seton

jessica chastain

natalie whatsherface


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ha looks like Natalie Whatsherface just got out of that nail salon and is looking at her polish!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha looks like Natalie Whatsherface just got out of that nail salon and is looking at her polish!



Hehehe..or maybe she's just walked by there, is looking at her nails, thinking she should go in. Or maybe that's what I would be doing


----------



## seton

gillian anderson


----------



## seton

#Cannes2015 : Virginie Effira was wearing a clutch and shoes from the Spring 2015 #Longchamp collection ! #VirginieEffira

#Cannes2015 : Michèle Laroque was wearing a Roseau Box clutch from the Spring 2015 #Longchamp collection ! #MicheleLaroque


----------



## seton

from glamour.com

Princess Sofia


----------



## seton

AC sporting her LPH crossbody bags everywhere this past wk


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> AC sporting her LPH crossbody bags everywhere this past wk




I [emoji173]&#65039; AC!


----------



## seton

Emma Stone on movie set
Roseau Box clutch


----------



## seton

amy adams
nina dobrev
AC


----------



## seton

emmy rossum


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> amy adams
> nina dobrev
> AC



Good spot on AC! Wow, she has a lot of those LPH crossbodies



seton said:


> emmy rossum



 this ensemble looks so chic!


----------



## seton

felicity jones


----------



## seton

Monica Belluci - Artwalk clutch


----------



## seton

Gigi Hadid


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Elena Perminova


----------



## Stellanaturaray

Elana Perminova


----------



## seton

Janice Man &#9825; Model and Actress &#9825; from Hong Kong


----------



## seton

emmanuelle beart


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> emmanuelle beart


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## seton

madonna carrying a vernis legende


----------



## seton

from alexa chung's IG, a one of a kind Personalized


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> from alexa chung's IG, a one of a kind Personalized



Thanks for posting. I saw this bag on her IG too and I was wondering what the deal was with it. Usually I don't go for the novelty/whimsical Pliage bags, just the solid color ones, I am so boring lol.  But I do like this, looks like an old-school French country toile print.


----------



## seton

anne hathaway


----------



## seton

alexa all over nyc with her croco pouch clutch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

British PM Theresa May with LC Pliage backpack last weekend

Daily Mail article calls Longchamp "the affordable yet stylish arm candy from a cult French brand"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...able-stylish-arm-candy-cult-French-brand.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate Middleton, who has been seen carrying numerous Longchamp bags over the years, had another one with her when departing on a recent trip


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Anne Hathaway with Penelope Fantaisie last week at the 2016 Toronto International Film Festival


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jessica Alba went home with a black Paris Premier tote after hanging out at the Longchamp party in Paris last week


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more pics of Jessica Alba with Paris Premier


----------



## JennyErin

Keenan Kampa









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JennyErin

Hong Kong artist Janice Man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kate Middleton (I don't think this one has been posted yet)





AC with her kitty lc behind her, on the floor [emoji15] 





Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JennyErin

Kate Moss










Jessica Chastain 







Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JennyErin

Vanessa Hudgens 











Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JennyErin

Some more Kate Middleton











Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JennyErin

Nina Dobrev (a black cuir peeking out)






Ian Somerhalder 






Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kristin Davis of "Sex and the City" fame carries a large black Longchamp Penelope bag during the beginning of "A Heavenly Christmas" on the Hallmark Channel. (Yes I admit I sometimes watch corny Christmas movies at this time of year.  ) You can see the bag at the 3:00-4:00 min mark and again at 15:15 min. Tried to do some screenshots but it didn't work very well.


----------



## seton

Great find, Cosmo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Kristin Davis of "Sex and the City" fame carries a large black Longchamp Penelope bag during the beginning of "A Heavenly Christmas" on the Hallmark Channel. (Yes I admit I sometimes watch corny Christmas movies at this time of year.  ) You can see the bag at the 3:00-4:00 min mark and again at 15:15 min. Tried to do some screenshots but it didn't work very well.



Well spotted  She must be carrying a Large Penelope as it can fit over her shoulder even though she's wearing a coat!


----------



## seton

AC with her LPH hobo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Olivia Palermo with Paris Premier tote


----------



## seton

seton said:


> Emma Stone on movie set
> Roseau Box clutch



i posted this pic already which was from the oscar contender La La Land. Emma also carries a LC 2.0 tote right before this scene. Good movie.


----------



## seton

UK Prime Minister Theresa May


----------



## Cosmopolitan

German Chancellor Angela Merkel seen last week with a Longchamp Penelope bag


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> German Chancellor Angela Merkel seen last week with a Longchamp Penelope bag
> 
> View attachment 3610437
> View attachment 3610438



I love how she didn't set it on the floor and just placed it on a chair next to her!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

From Longchamp instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amal Clooney out with George in Paris today. I think she is carrying a Longchamp Paris Premier tote.


----------



## DuchesseJustice

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amal Clooney out with George in Paris today. I think she is carrying a Longchamp Paris Premier tote.
> 
> View attachment 3616598
> View attachment 3616599
> View attachment 3616600
> View attachment 3616601


Ohhh my.. I. Want. That. Bag! I've seen a few pictures posted, glad to know it's name. I'm afraid to see the price, though!


----------



## seton

from AC's IG
xmas shopping pic


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Zoe Saldana, from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Poppy Delevingne with Paris Premier


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from People


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung in New York on Sunday


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Zoe Saldana with Paris Premier tote again


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jessica Chastain with Paris Premier in Cannes


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Jessica Chastain with Paris Premier in Cannes
> 
> View attachment 3706506



I love her entire look!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I just purchased my FIRST le pliage tote (I have a le pliage backpack)
I am in LOVE w/ it. I'm wondering what everyone uses as a bag organizer inside.. Or base shaper?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I'm wondering what everyone uses as a bag organizer inside.. Or base shaper?



Hi, this thread might be of help. Congrats in getting your first LP tote and I am so glad you love it.

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/904415/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Vanessa Hudgens carrying black Pliage bag while shopping in Los Angeles

source: Daily Mail


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Emma Roberts with Heritage bag

Source: instagram


----------



## dianagrace

Found this in the Royalty Fashion Thread, Queen Anne-Marie of Greece


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Julia Roberts wearing Longchamp boots

from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Womens Wear Daily article on Julia Roberts event: https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashio...ends-calzedonia-fashion-show-verona-10971296/


----------



## dianagrace

Queen Maxima and Princess Alexia of the Netherlands
(photo from newmyroyals . com)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Elle Fanning on the set of a new upcoming untitled Woody Allen movie

from the instagram of the LC PR director


----------



## Cosmopolitan

supermodel Joan Smalls with Mademoiselle bag

from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Katie Holmes carrying Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Étoiles clutch





source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

French actress Audrey Tautou with a Mademoiselle bag, I think in the new mini size. She was in Tokyo for the opening of the Longchamp flagship. 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Audrey Tautou carries the new Paris Rocks bucket bag while attending the ribbon cutting ceremony for Longchamp's Tokyo flagship

source: here and here


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Audrey Tautou carries the new Paris Rocks bucket bag while attending the ribbon cutting ceremony for Longchamp's Tokyo flagship
> 
> source: here and here
> 
> View attachment 3856488
> View attachment 3856489



This and the Mini Mademoiselle look like really tiny bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Julia Roberts carrying Cuir Étoiles bag

from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director and stylist Elizabeth Stewart


----------



## dianagrace

Sharon Stone with a Mademoiselle


----------



## Cosmopolitan

dianagrace said:


> Sharon Stone with a Mademoiselle



Great find!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sharon Stone carrying her Mademoiselle again

source: instagram of LC PR director


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> German Chancellor Angela Merkel seen last week with a Longchamp Penelope bag
> 
> View attachment 3610437
> 
> View attachment 3610438



Angela Merkel with another Penelope

source


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mary Elizabeth Winstead with an LP Heritage - could be an old picture as she has since split with her hubby in this photo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Karlie Kloss carrying Jeremy Scott x Longchamp bag in NYC

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Actress Chloe Grace Moretz carried an extra small Mademoiselle bag at the Sundance Film Festival last week

source: instagram and here


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Actress Chloe Grace Moretz carried an extra small Mademoiselle bag at the Sundance Film Festival last week
> 
> source: instagram and here
> 
> View attachment 3953605
> View attachment 3953606
> View attachment 3953607
> View attachment 3953609
> View attachment 3953610



You’re killing me with these pics, Cosmo. The more I see, the more I feel like buying a second Mademoiselle bag is simply inevitable. This size might be too small for me, though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> You’re killing me with these pics, Cosmo. The more I see, the more I feel like buying a second Mademoiselle bag is simply inevitable. This size might be too small for me, though.



Haha!  While it’s too small for me to use as a day bag, I still think the extra small Mademoiselle would be great for times I want to travel light. The spring colors won’t work for me because of the gold hardware but I’m hoping a nice color with silver hardware comes along in the fall.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Refinery29 global editor-in-chief Christene Barberich carries a Mademoiselle bag at New York Fashion Week.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Model Sara Dijkink wearing Mademoiselle bag at New York Fashion Week


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kim Kardashian wearing Longchamp coat in Vogue Taiwan 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Jackson carrying the Paris Rocks bucket bag

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

King Juan Carlos of Spain, 80, and Queen Sofia, 79, joined friends for lunch at Los Peñotes restaurant in Madrid in late February

source: Daily Mail


----------



## Cosmopolitan

actress Evangeline Lilly carries Amazone bag on way to Jimmy Kimmel show 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jessica Chastain wearing Longchamp eyewear


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Emma Roberts with Mademoiselle bag
source: instagram


----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


> Julia Roberts carrying Cuir Étoiles bag
> 
> from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director and stylist Elizabeth Stewart
> 
> View attachment 3869664
> View attachment 3869665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869675
> View attachment 3869676


Gosh, she looks too thin. Great bag though


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Emma Roberts with Mademoiselle pouch
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Brigitte Macron, first lady of France, carries Amazone bag

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

compilation of German Chancellor Angela Merkel carrying her Longchamp Penelopes 

source: here


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> compilation of German Chancellor Angela Merkel carrying her Longchamp Penelopes
> 
> source: here



Wow she really loves Penelope -
To have the bag in so many colors!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Emily Blunt carrying SS19 Amazone


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another pic of Emily Blunt with Amazone bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

There's something off about the way that Emily Blunt has the chains arranged on that Amazone. Rather than lifting the chains from the four holes on the top (as in the instagram pics below), it seems she's got the chains partly looped from underneath the flap and then pressing around the sides.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> There's something off about the way that Emily Blunt has the chains arranged on that Amazone. Rather than lifting the chains from the four holes on the top (as in the instagram pics below), it seems she's got the chains partly looped from underneath the flap and then pressing around the sides.
> 
> View attachment 4269847
> View attachment 4269848



Yes, I noticed that too in the first picture and it's even more obvious in the second picture. Someone needs to teach her, LOL!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> There's something off about the way.



You and @SmokieDragon 's eye for detail is astonishing. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

French President Emmanuel Macron with Boxford travel bag

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Emma Roberts with Cavalcade 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Jennifer Lopez carries Mini Pliage Cuir bag

sources: instagram, Daily Mail


----------



## hermes_lemming

Irina Shayk carries Mini Pliage Cuir bag

sources: instagram, StarStyle


----------



## Cosmopolitan

JLo carries another Mini Cuir

source: Daily Mail


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Harrison Ford with Pliage bag
source: instagram


----------



## sittysue

Cosmopolitan said:


> Harrison Ford with Pliage bag
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 4663600


looks like the XL duffle or travel bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hannah Brown, from 2 months ago, mini white cuir


----------



## songan

Bailee Madison (actress) attends Longchamp F/W 2021-2022 fashion show in New York. She's wearing full-on Longchamp.


----------



## songan

Actress* OLIVIA MUNN*



Olivia Mun has the the* Longchamp 1980 Crossbody Bag *in Green.
Green is SOLD OUT online. Available in black, red and tan.





						Crossbody bag XS Longchamp 1980 Black (10106HUJ001) | Longchamp EN
					

This charming mini-size camera bag allows you to carry all your little essentials with you in style. Its zipped compartment will keep your belongings safe and its adjustable shoulder strap means it can be worn comfortably across the body. Drawing inspiration from its historical archives...




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## songan

*Jung So-Min* wears the Longchamp ROSEAU Top Handle Bag M, Black ($495 USD/₩ 570,992.40/MYR 2,094.59/IDR 7,178,762.25)
JTBC Monthly House, Episode 13 



SOURCES: @longchamp, @kdrama_fashion


----------



## songan

*Kendall Jenner*



Longchamp bag
Adidas Originals Ozweego Shoes
Black bicycle shorts (goodbye 2017 leggings, hello 2021 bicycle shorts)
Black crop top 
White sleeve top


----------



## Cosmopolitan

songan said:


> *Kendall Jenner*
> View attachment 5165574
> View attachment 5165575
> 
> Longchamp bag
> Adidas Originals Ozweego Shoes
> Black bicycle shorts (goodbye 2017 leggings, hello 2021 bicycle shorts)
> Black crop top
> White sleeve top



Those pics of Kendall Jenner are two years old, see below. She hasn’t been affiliated with Longchamp for a while.






						Kendall Jenner films ad for Longchamp
					

from instagram




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## songan

*Jung So-Min* (정소민) acts as Na Young-Won, a magazine editor who meets her company CEO in Monthly Magazine House, which broadcasted in July-August 2021. She wears a Longchamp Rosseau throughout episodes 9-16.


_*Longchamp **Medium Roseau Top Handle Bag*_


----------



## SmokieDragon

Emma Raducanu with her Brioche


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Go Hyun-Jung (고현정) acted as the main character Jeong Hee-joo in Reflection of You 《너를 닮은 사람》. 
In episode 6, her character carried a Roseau top handle tote bag by Longchamp.


----------



## songan

Go Hyun-Jung (고현정) carried the Longchamp Brioche Leather Crossbody Bag in Reflection of You 《너를 닮은 사람》 episode 8.


----------



## songan

Lindsey Wixon was spotted after the Mugler show with her Longchamp bag. 
Her cosy model off-duty look combined with the weatherproof Longchamp bag is perfect for a rainy day in Paris.



#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Been a long time since I posted in this thread!

Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden was seen this week carrying a Longchamp Le Pliage City tote in Sand


----------



## paula3boys

Kat Graham was carrying a Longchamp in the new Netflix movie "Love in the Villa". I didn't get a screenshot but it looked like a Le Pliage in navy. Even movie makers know what a great travel bag it is  lol


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Actress Julia Roberts carries a Box-Trot bag. She’s been pictured in this thread wearing other Longchamp items in the past.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Princess Anne carries a Longchamp bag while on a royal tour of Uganda yesterday 

source: Daily Mail


----------

